
Why developers like to code at night - modin
https://opensource.com/article/20/2/why-developers-code-night
======
metalgearsolid
I honestly never noticed I was scheduling my time in half-days or even full
days, but it's so true for myself. I would've thought it was some sort of
anxiety thing, but having plans several hours away in my schedule is extremely
debilitating to my creative flow. Just one scheduled item, even something
enjoyable like going out to a nice restaurant, can practically paralyze me
from working on stuff. Fortunately chores, errands, and house work generally
do not fit this bill.

Or rather it prevents me from venturing into the unknown, like when working on
a novel program or writing music from scratch. I really had no problem
accomplishing day-job things despite knowing I had scheduled meetings later on
in the day.

------
egfx
Well the exact opposite is true for me. At EOD my brain is spent plus when I’m
programming I’m not thinking creatively. I’m thinking analytically.

~~~
alunchbox
You don't think you're creative while programming? I believe it's more art
than math / analytical at times, that is if you're doing OOP. Can't say about
functional or system's programming though that sounds like there's not much
room for creativity as abstraction is hard from what I've experienced.

~~~
egfx
No I don't think creativity is linked to the act of programming. I do think
creatively when thinking about product and design. Programming is about being
a critically thinking pragmatist.

------
chad_strategic
I'm definitely a vampire coder.

